# Probleme mit Piniongetrieben



## denne (3. September 2012)

Hi,

seit ca. 3 Wochen fahre ich Pinion und habe mittlweile das 2. Getriebe: Mein Problem beim 1. Getriebe, das Pinion auch anstandslos getauscht hat:

Der Fahrer: Gewicht ca. 100 kg. Belastung ca. 150  200 Watt (längere Anstiege im Sitzen, kein Wiegetritt!)

Fehlerbeschreibung: Lautes, schlagartiges Knacken und Durchrutschen der Kurbel bis zu einer halben Umdrehung.

Auftreten der Fehler: Knacken auf den ersten 60 km ca. alle 30 min, dann zunehmend und nachher fast 1 x Minute, ab und zu sogar Durchrutschen. Gesamtfahrstrecke ca. 100 km. Zunächst fiel es beim Bergauffahren im 6. Gang auf, später auch im 1. bis 8. Gang; bei den größeren Gängen in der Ebene eher nicht.

Mit dem neuen Getriebe bin ich bisher 70 km gefahren. Bilanz 3 mal Krachen und 1 x durchrutschen. 

Hat das sonst noch jemand erlebt?


----------



## Drecksau-rier (3. September 2012)

Hallo, 
die Situation kommt mir bekannt vor. Auch bei mir kommt es gelegentlich zu einem lauten Krachen und teilweise "Durchrutschen" (wobei dies immer Auslegungssache ist! Ich würde es eher als ein Springen bezeichnen). Das kuriose an der Sache ist, dass es nicht belastungsabhängig ist. Ich kann im stehen den Berg hoch fahren, ohne dass es kracht, jedoch kann es im anschließenden Bergabstück zu einem Krachen kommen.

Ich habe der ganzen Sache noch nicht all zu viel Brisanz zugesprochen, weil in der Dokumentation die Schaltung / der Schaltvorgang stark reglementiert wird. So meine ich mich zu erinnern, dass das herunterschalten generell nur ohne Belastung vorgenommen werden soll, ein hochschalten unter Last ist auch bei einigen Gängen nicht empfohlen.

Ich habe vorher Rohloff gefahren, da habe ich auch ein paar Rädchen "rund" bekommen, wurde aber auf Kulanz repariert. Dies kann aber auch an meinem Gewicht liegen, ich habe ca. 110kg auf der Waage, das ist oberstes Maximum für die Pinion!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Das habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht erwartet.

Fazit: Es gibt gelegentliche Kracher, ein Austausch ist bei mir aber noch nicht notwendig (hoffe ich). 

Ich bin noch der Hoffnung, dass sich das Getriebe noch einfahren muss. Bin aber an weiteren Erfahrungen stark interessiert.

Gruß

Drecksau-rier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (3. September 2012)

Drecksau-rier schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Dies kann aber auch an meinem Gewicht liegen, ich habe ca. 110kg auf der Waage, das ist oberstes Maximum für die Pinion!




Ist das offiziell oder nur deine Erfahrung?

Dann wäre ich auch raus.


----------



## zingel (3. September 2012)

na da bin ich ja mal gespannt! ...hab hier steile Aufstiege wo man kurzzeitig über 
500 Watt Konstantleistung treten muss. Da wär Durchrutschen nicht so lustig.


----------



## Martin1508 (3. September 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> na da bin ich ja mal gespannt! ...hab hier steile Aufstiege wo man kurzzeitig über
> 500 Watt Konstantleistung treten muss. Da wär Durchrutschen nicht so lustig.


 
Oha, über was für einen Zeitraum?

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## zingel (3. September 2012)

na so lange wie der Aufstieg dauert oder meine Beinchen sauer sind.
so im tiefen einstelligen Minutenbereich, dann ist Schluss.


----------



## Martin1508 (3. September 2012)

zingel schrieb:


> na so lange wie der Aufstieg dauert oder meine Beinchen sauer sind.
> so im tiefen einstelligen Minutenbereich, dann ist Schluss.


 
Okay, jetzt wird nen Schuh draus. Ich dachte schon, dass jetzt wieder so ein Säbelrasseln losgeht wie: "Ich trete 15 Minuten 500 Watt." Alles klar, sorry für die Nachfrage.

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## Drecksau-rier (3. September 2012)

Hallo, 
wegen den Fahrergewicht ist es in Dokumentation auf Seite 6 in den technischen Daten ganz klar ausgewiesen. Fahrergewicht ist maximal 110 kg. 

War aber meinem Hersteller auch nicht bekannt. Ist auch ein bischen kurios, ich bestelle extra einen stärkeren Rahmen auf Mass und das schwächste Glied ist die Schaltung. Hätte da schon ein bisschen mehr "Stabilität" erwartet.

Das Thema ist in meinen Augen falsch im Herstellerforum von Nicolai. Die hatten damals kein 29er im Angebot. Habe also kein Nicolai-Rad!


----------



## andi.f.1809 (3. September 2012)

hmm dann warte ich lieber mal mit meiner Bestellung noch.
Nicht dass es dann wieder so läuft wie bei der BFO...
Dann warte ich erstmal bis es "richtige" Langzeiterfahrungen mit dem Getriebe gibt.
Schade eigentlich....


----------



## Dutshlander (3. September 2012)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> hmm dann warte ich lieber mal mit meiner Bestellung noch.


wie Diat angesagt


----------



## andi.f.1809 (3. September 2012)

naja ich bin schon etwas unter dem Gewichtslimit (95kg;-))
aber es wird ja sicher nicht nur am Gewicht liegen, da wird der Einsatzzweck schon eine Rolle spielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (3. September 2012)

das denke ich auch.

95 Kilo Fahrer plus Protektoren Plus Rucksack = nicht viel unter 110 kg

darf ich dann mit 105 kg bei der Bike Attack Vollgas geben???

Ich bin aufs Frühjahr und die ersten Langzeitberichte gespannt...


----------



## wuselbi (3. September 2012)

Sind die Informationen hinsichtlich der Gewichtsbeschränkung vor dem Kauf offen zugänglich? Ich denke nein? 
Also ich habe mein Alutech Fanes mit mit einer Beschränkung von 120kg Gesamtgewicht bestellt und das ist für mich bindend. Wenn ich nachher im Pinion Handbuch etwas anderes lese, dann ist das wie die Katze im Sack zu kaufen. Um es mal freundlich auszudrücken...


----------



## M8184 (3. September 2012)

wuselbi schrieb:


> Sind die Informationen hinsichtlich der Gewichtsbeschränkung vor dem Kauf offen zugänglich? Ich denke nein?
> Also ich habe mein Alutech Fanes mit mit einer Beschränkung von 120kg Gesamtgewicht bestellt und das ist für mich bindend. Wenn ich nachher im Pinion Handbuch etwas anderes lese, dann ist das wie die Katze im Sack zu kaufen. Um es mal freundlich auszudrücken...



Mit Sicherheit nicht! 
Auf der Pinion HP steht ja nach wie vor so gut wie nichts.


----------



## Spletti (3. September 2012)

Also wenn die Kurbel bei dir ne halbe Umdrehung durchgerutscht ist, ist es schon sehr krass. Wenn jetzt jeder auf Langzeiterfahrungen wartet, wird es keine geben, da kaum einer eins kauft. Bin da jetzt auch im Zwiespalt weil ich meins nächste Woche bestellen wollte.

hmmm...


----------



## M8184 (3. September 2012)

Spletti schrieb:


> Also wenn die Kurbel bei dir ne halbe Umdrehung durchgerutscht ist, ist es schon sehr krass. Wenn jetzt jeder auf Langzeiterfahrungen wartet, wird es keine geben, da kaum einer eins kauft. Bin da jetzt auch im Zwiespalt weil ich meins nächste Woche bestellen wollte.
> 
> hmmm...



Ich hab schon eins bestellt, sollte demnächst kommen. 
Eigentlich wollte ich mein 5000  + bike jetzt im Winter aber nicht benutzen. Nachdem was ich hier lese werde ich das wohl aber doch tun, denn lieber verreckt mir das Teil im Winter da ist es nicht so schlimm. 
Ein langzeittest kommt von mir also auf jeden Fall.


----------



## guru39 (3. September 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> Nachdem was ich hier lese werde ich das wohl aber doch tun, denn lieber verreckt mir das Teil im Winter da ist es nicht so schlimm.
> Ein langzeittest kommt von mir also auf jeden Fall.



Ich freue mich auf deine Erfahrungen und die der anderen Pinion User


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (3. September 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf deine Erfahrungen und die der anderen Pinion User



ja ich auch, top


----------



## guru39 (4. September 2012)

Mavic gibt sein DH Laufräder auch nur bis 115kg frei.



> DEEMAX ULTIMATE + HR 12x150
> Einsatzbereich: Ausschliesslich an Mountainbikes mit Scheibenbremsen.
> Von jeglicher anderer Verwendung, etwa an einem Rennrad, einem Tandem
> oder Querfeldein-Rad, wird dringend abgeraten. Diese erfolgt auf alleinige
> ...


----------



## Kunstflieger (4. September 2012)

Das Getriebe sollt wenigstens annähernd auf Rahmen-Niveau sein.
Ein "N" Rahmen hält deutlich mehr. 

Die DT Tricon 1950 sind bis 130kg angegeben. 
Das ist ein guter Wert. 
Wenn man über 1,90m gross ist und stabil gebaut mit Prtektoren und Gepäck sind die 110kg echt ein bisschen grenzwertig.


----------



## alpenbiker (4. September 2012)

Habe mein Pinion (Mi:Tech) jetzt seit zwei Wochen.
Bin bisher aber nur ein paar km im flachen gefahren.
Im November bin ich mit dem Gerät drei Wochen in Kenia unterwegs.
Gewicht Fahrer + Gepäck wird dann bei etwa 95 kg liegen.
Falls es bei dieser "Testfahrt" irgendwelche Probleme oder Auffälligkeiten geben sollte, werde ich berichten.


----------



## Jack22001 (4. September 2012)

denne schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> seit ca. 3 Wochen fahre ich Pinion und habe mittlweile das 2. Getriebe: Mein Problem beim 1. Getriebe, das Pinion auch anstandslos getauscht hat:
> ...



Hat Pinion eigentlich was genaueres dazu gesagt? Gründe für den Ausfall oder so?


----------



## andi.f.1809 (4. September 2012)

Aber wieso ist das Getriebe nur bis 110kg freigegeben, bzw welcher Einsatzzweck ist damit den überhaupt noch erlaubt (Touren, Allmountain, Enduro,....).
Die Hauptlast nimmt doch die Lagerung auf, das dürfte dann ja eigentlich kein Problem sein, bei einem Tretlager funktioniert es ja auch, oder biegt sich da die Achse zu stark durch und drückt dadurch auf die Ritzel bzw hebt sich von den Zahnrädern.


----------



## wolfi_1 (4. September 2012)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> Aber wieso ist das Getriebe nur bis 110kg freigegeben, bzw welcher Einsatzzweck ist damit den überhaupt noch erlaubt (Touren, Allmountain, Enduro,....).
> oder biegt sich da die Achse zu stark durch und drückt dadurch auf die Ritzel bzw hebt sich von den Zahnrädern.



Das könnte ein Thema sein. Rohloff hat auch nur ein Eingangsdrehmoment von 250N spezifiziert, die Nabe hält aber auch die 'starken' Jungs oder Tandems aus wenn die Primäruntersetzung von 2,4 nicht unterschritten wurde.

Von daher ist der Pinionantrieb bei mir schon aus der Auswahl wieder raus.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## thoralfw (4. September 2012)

alpenbiker schrieb:


> Im November bin ich mit dem Gerät drei Wochen in Kenia unterwegs.



würde ich nicht riskieren - wenn es da zu problemen kommt hast du keine chance auf reparatur


----------



## Drecksau-rier (4. September 2012)

Bin sehr gespannt auf denReisebericht aus Kenia. Hoffe du kannst ordentlich km machen ohne Westnil oder _haemorhargisches Fieber. Pinion sollte eigentlich laufen, bis jetzt hat ja auch nur einer wirkliche Probleme gehabt. Habe heut mal bei Pinion angerufen. Das eine Getriebe (?) wird grad untersucht. Der Herr hat auch etwas von einem evtl. Montagefehler (bei Pinion) vermutet. Mein Knacken soll ich auf jedwn Fall überwachen. Ein Austausch erscheint selbst mir nicht notwendig. Soll aber recht unbürokratisch ablaufen, ohne den OEM-Radbauer. 
Das Thema gleitet mir hier ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen zu stark in Richtung "Pinion ja oder nein" ab, ich bitte zu bedenken, dass wir hier evtl. am Beginn eines großen Dings sind und von wirklichen Problemen hat jetzt ja auch erst einer berichtet. Also in Sachen Support eher unproblematisch. Was die Sache mit dem Gewicht des Fahrers angeht hat mein Radelbauer nach eigenen Angaben kontakt zu Pinion aufgenommen, ist ein Wert bis zu dem getestet wurde. Vielleicht ist hierja mal ein Maschinenbauer der uns ne fundierte Aussage zu Testbelastungen bei einem Getriebe geben kann. Ein Bekannter, der in einem ehemaligen Staat im Territorium der neuen Bundesländer Maschinenbau studieren musste (?)  war der Auffassung daß die 2,5 fache Maxibelastung auf dauer ausgehalten werden muss. Die Belastung / Torsionskräfte kann man doch auch irgendwie an der Lange der Hebelermitteln, oder?


----------



## Triple F (4. September 2012)

Da gebe ich Dir Recht. Kann mir leicht vorstellen, dass es hier (mal wieder) schnell "emotional " zugeht und jeder mit gutgemeinten Tipps und Vermutungen um sich wirft, auch wenn er ein Pinion noch nie gefahren ist und/oder wenig Ahnung von Getrieben hat.

Zudem kann ich mir ebenso wenig vorstellen, dass ein Start-Up mit Maschinenbau-Hintergrund und KnowHow aus dem Automotive-Bereich Tests zu lasch auslegt. 
Daher müssen aber gerade dann die Problemfälle angegangen werden - ich wünsch den Pinion-Fahrern jede Menge Spaß  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (5. September 2012)

Jap da habt ihr beide vollkommen recht.


----------



## onkel_c (5. September 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> ... Rohloff hat auch nur ein *Eingangsdrehmoment von 250N* spezifiziert, die Nabe hält aber auch die 'starken' Jungs oder Tandems aus wenn die Primäruntersetzung von 2,4 nicht unterschritten wurde.
> ....
> lg
> Wolfgang



Eingangsdrehmoment Rohloff max. 100NM!


----------



## denne (5. September 2012)

Hi,

noch mal zur Klärung: Am Gewicht kann es eigentlich nicht liegen (alles Muskeln bei mir ) weil das Knacken (was übrigens viel mehr genervt hat, weil alle 1-2 Minuten war) beim gemütlichen Bergauffahren war.

Bin gestern noch mal 60 km gefahren und bis auf 1 Knacken wars ok. Muss sich wahrscheinlich erstmal "einknacken".

Ansonsten finde ich das bike gut (ist auch der selbe Rahmen wie mein Rohloff-Fully). Vor allem die größere Spreizung gegenüber der Rohloff ist toll. Auch meine ich, das die reibungsverluste nicht ganz so groß wie bei meinem Rohloff-Fully sind. Beim Schalten (mache ich nie unter Last) merkt schon manchmal einen kleinen Pedalrückschlag (so nenne ich es jetzt mal). Das scheint mir aber systembedingt zu sein.

Fazit: Getriebe bikes muss man wollen! (dann findet man die auch gut) Die Rohloff schaltet noch ein bißchen unauffälliger. Wenn man Rohloff hat, braucht man Pinion nicht wirklich. Aber bei Platz im Keller......

Und bald gibt es das Pinion mit E-Motor...


----------



## wolfi_1 (5. September 2012)

onkel_c schrieb:


> Eingangsdrehmoment Rohloff max. 100NM!



100N am Ritzel, 250N an der Kurbel.
Damit sind wir wieder wie bei der Pinion.

Fahre ein Nucleon AM, daher weiss ich die Vorzüge eine Getriebes in bestimmten Situationen auch zu schätzen.

Also weg mit der Glaubensdiskussion.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## alpenbiker (5. September 2012)

Mein Pinion-Gates-Bike


----------



## tfj77 (5. September 2012)

alpenbiker schrieb:


> Mein Pinion-Gates-Bike




nett, welcher rahmen ist das??

gruss tfj


----------



## alpenbiker (5. September 2012)

tfj77 schrieb:


> nett, welcher rahmen ist das??
> 
> gruss tfj



Mi:Tech 

Kosten: 2460,- (Rahmen, Getriebe, Steuersatz, Gates-Komponeneten)


----------



## coastalwolf (5. September 2012)

Der Rahmen sieht ja ganz nett aus. Was ich aber nicht verstehe. Du gibt knapp 2500 Euro für den Rahmen aus und fährst dann eine mechanische Scheibenbremse


----------



## alpenbiker (5. September 2012)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Der Rahmen sieht ja ganz nett aus. Was ich aber nicht verstehe. Du gibt knapp 2500 Euro für den Rahmen aus und fährst dann eine mechanische Scheibenbremse



Das liegt daran, das dies der Aufbau für meine dreiwöchige Kenia-Tour im November ist. Im Busch weiß man die Ausfallsicherheit einer mechanischen Disk zu schätzen 

Für 2013 werde ich dann noch mal einen mehr XC orientierte Konfiguration aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (5. September 2012)

wäre echt doof wenn er auf ein krokodil, flußpferd, löwe etc zufährt und die bremse versagt.


----------



## tfj77 (5. September 2012)

alpenbiker schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, das dies der Aufbau für meine dreiwöchige Kenia-Tour im November ist. Im Busch weiß man die Ausfallsicherheit einer mechanischen Disk zu schätzen
> 
> Für 2013 werde ich dann noch mal einen mehr XC orientierte Konfiguration aufbauen.



im busch würd ich mir weniger um die bremsen sondern über den antriebsstrang gedanken machen, wenn der gates carbon drive eine beschädigung abkriegt kannst du dein bike schieben, für deine kenia tour wäre eine kette sicher optimaler.

gruss tfj


----------



## alpenbiker (5. September 2012)

tfj77 schrieb:


> im busch würd ich mir weniger um die bremsen sondern über den antriebsstrang gedanken machen, wenn der gates carbon drive eine beschädigung abkriegt kannst du dein bike schieben, für deine kenia tour wäre eine kette sicher optimaler.
> 
> gruss tfj



Für den Notfall neheme ich natürlich einen Ersatzriemen mit 

Die vergangenen 6 Kenia-Touren habe ich mit Rohloff und Kette gemacht.
Ich verspreche mir vom Gates-Antrieb besonders in den sehr staubigen Gegenden Vorteile. Eine Kette wird da von dem roten Laterit-Staub geradezu zugekleistert.


----------



## Martin1508 (6. September 2012)

alpenbiker schrieb:


> Für den Notfall neheme ich natürlich einen Ersatzriemen mit
> 
> Die vergangenen 6 Kenia-Touren habe ich mit Rohloff und Kette gemacht.
> Ich verspreche mir vom Gates-Antrieb besonders in den sehr staubigen Gegenden Vorteile. Eine Kette wird da von dem roten Laterit-Staub geradezu zugekleistert.



Wow, das Bild ist schon der Hammer. Ich bin mir sicher, dass du weißt was du tust. 

Viel Spass!


----------



## Triple F (6. September 2012)

Stimmt, das Bild ist echt 'ne Ansage und spricht für sich (, das Bike und den Fahrer). Die Ausstattungsdiskussion wurde eben beendet .


----------



## zingel (6. September 2012)

in zwei Jahren ist bei mir nur ein Riemen gerissen und das nachdem ein recht grosser 
Stein in einer Highspeedstrecke an die vordere Riemenscheibe geflogen ist und diese 
unbrauchbar eingedrückt hat. 

Bei so staubigen Bedingungen würd ich auch nur Riemen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denne (6. September 2012)

Hi TFJ 77,

...und knackt dein Getriebe...?....


----------



## hoschi2007 (7. September 2012)

Läuft bei euch auch die Kette während der Fahrt mit?
Ich habe allerdings meine Hinterrad-Nabe bzw. den Freilauf im Verdacht das der nicht sehr leichtgängig ist.


----------



## drurs (8. September 2012)

Hi,
Beim treten läuft die Kette schon mit...(kleines Scherzle gmacht;-)
Ohne treten steht die Kette, d.h. Der nabenfreilauf wird benutzt (tune hr), beim rückwärts treten springt dann der pinion Freilauf an, d.h. Die Kette steht da auch noch still...
Gruß,
Uli


----------



## hoschi2007 (8. September 2012)

dann muss ich wohl mal den Freilauf meiner HR-Nabe auseinander nehmen...
Danke!


----------



## Schoschi (8. September 2012)

Ich will meine Chris King Nabe verbauen, hab die Achse umgerüstet. Und diese Naben sind ja bekannt dass die recht streng auslösen......wenn bei mir die Kette mitläuft dreh ich durch........
Hoschi, schreib mal was bei dir rauskommt.....


----------



## bighitpdm (8. September 2012)

habe auch ein MI:Tech rahmen mit der pinion und auch einen gates riemen, bin jetzt fast 500 km geradelt.
ab und zu knallt es laut in der box aber das ist bei rohloff oder der 11 alfine auch nicht anders. 
zum them knacken: das tut  es bei mir auch ab und an dann zieht mal die 6 befestigungsschrauben der box im rahmen fest meine lockern sich ab und an.
hoff konnte weiterhelfen
lg chris
bilder vom rad hab ich drin unter fotos


----------



## denne (10. September 2012)

bin jetzt noch mal 150 km gefahren und kein Knacken (mehr). scheint sich eingeruckelt zu haben. Die Kette läuft auch nicht mit.

Mein neues Lieblingsrad !!

Was mich nur im stillen Wald nervt ist die laute Hope Nabe, aber das bin ich ja selber schuld.....


----------



## hoschi2007 (11. September 2012)

Nachdem ich den Freilauf der HR-Nabe leichtgängig gemacht habe, dreht sich die Kette auch nicht mehr mit (wenn ich nicht in die Pedale trete).
Auch beim vorwärts schieben des Bikes bleiben die Pedale jetzt stehen, was vorher nicht der Fall war.
Jetzt allerdings ist das Schalten nicht mehr so smooth!
D.h. gerade beim runterschalten hört und merkt man ein deutliches Klacken.
Auch beim Wiederantritt beim Pedalieren merkt man jetzt deutlich den Freilauf des Pinion-Freilauf klacken.

Ist das normal so?
Vorher hat es mir irgendwie besser gefallen.


----------



## freddy_walker (28. September 2012)

Hallo,
folgende Info habe ich in einem andereen Thread gefunden:



Jocki schrieb:


> An alle Pinion Kunden
> Sehr geehrter Pinion Kunde,
> 18.09.2012
> seit Anfang Juli diesen Jahres wird unser P1.18 Getriebe in Serie gefertigt und inzwischen beliefern wir mehr als 15 verschiedene Fahrradhersteller mit unseren Produkten.
> ...


----------



## Olli_itz (1. Oktober 2012)

Guten Abend zusammen,

hab noch eine frage zur Pinion...

Gibt es ne Möglichkeit was anderes zum schalten zu benutzen als diesen GripShifter? Vermutlich nicht nehme ich an.

Gruß
Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M8184 (1. Oktober 2012)

Olli_itz schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> hab noch eine frage zur Pinion...
> 
> ...



Nein


----------



## 2MXTB (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich war ursprünglich auch skeptisch wegen dem Gripshifter und hatte auf einen Trigger gehofft. Nachdem ich jetzt am Wochenende endlich mit meinem Pinion AM fahren konnte bin ich der Ansicht dass ein Trigger die Vorteile des Getriebes ein wenig mindert: mit dem Shifter kann ich im Bruchteil einer Sekunden 6-10 Gänge durchschalten (je nachdem wie meine Hand gerade steht). Außerdem reicht die notwendige Zugkraft beim Trigger nicht aus um unter Teillast zu schalten (da kann es schonmal etwas hängen). Die einzige Triggeroption die ich sehe ich eine elektrische Version die dann im Getriebe in einen mechanischen Schaltvorgang übersetzt wird...meine Meinung.

Wenn du also Bedenken mit den Gripshifter hast so kann ich dich beruhigen. Ich bin 15 Jahre nur Trigger gefahren und die Umstellung war kein Problem.


----------



## Dutshlander (2. Oktober 2012)

kann ich nur beipflichten, mehrere gänge (überspringen) hoch oder runter in bruchteile von was ein Trigger macht ist null problemo. (ich binn es aber schon vom Rohloff gewohnt)
Kann nur jeder raten es mal aus zu probieren. 
Gruß D-Lander


----------



## Joopie (2. Oktober 2012)

Yess, 
 ich binn ein überzeugter drehgriffschalter


----------



## guido9178 (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

Könnt ihr denn das bestätigen beim fahren, was oben Pinion als Problem darstellt, oder habt ihr eure Getriebe schon tauschen lassen?

MFG  guido


----------



## Dutshlander (2. Oktober 2012)

guido9178 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Könnt ihr denn das bestätigen beim fahren, was oben Pinion als Problem darstellt, oder habt ihr eure Getriebe schon tauschen lassen?
> 
> MFG  guido



Bis heute (ca 300 Km) keine probleme, läuft super und leise
Gruß D-Lander


----------



## guido9178 (2. Oktober 2012)

hallo,

das hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht, und ich hoffe das es auch so bleibt, wenn endlich meins mal geliefert wird .
Werde dann mein Getriebe im Winter dann einschicken und da die Welle Tauschen lassen.   Da kann ich bis dahin etwas mal fahren   

Gruß guido


----------



## Dutshlander (2. Oktober 2012)

guido9178 schrieb:


> Werde dann mein Getriebe im Winter dann einschicken und da die Welle Tauschen lassen.
> Gruß guido



wenn ich den O.G. schreiben richtig verstanden habe ist es ein Problem was nich bei alle Getrieben auftaucht sonder die oben aufgelisteten.
Und da noch nicht mal bei alle, denke mal das es nur eine bestimmte serie betrefft.
Gruß D-Lander


----------



## Dutshlander (2. Oktober 2012)

Zitat:[FONT="][I]dass in einem [U]geringen Teil der ersten Produktionscharge[/U] der P1.18 Getriebe ein fehlerhaftes Bauteil eines Zulieferanten verbaut worden ist.[/I]

[/FONT]
[I][FONT="]in seltenen Schaltzuständen dazu kommen, dass beim Überspringen einer Schaltklinke in der Freilaufverzahnung die Feder der Schaltklinke verformt 

[/FONT][/I]*[FONT="]Also sei unbesorgt[/FONT][/B][I][FONT="]
[/FONT][/I]*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wowbagger (2. Oktober 2012)

Drehgriff +1
Mein Getriebe hat jetzt über 500km drauf, ist unter den besagten Nummern und hat noch nicht geknackt...


----------



## der-gute (3. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es denn schon Erfahrungen mit der Pinion bei härterer Gangart 

Was hält die Kurbel bei Kontakt mit Felsen aus?
Wie steckt die Box mehrfaches Aufsetzen auf Felsen weg?


----------



## zingel (3. Oktober 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Was hält die Kurbel bei Kontakt mit Felsen aus?
> Wie steckt die Box mehrfaches Aufsetzen auf Felsen weg?



auf solche Fahrfehler muss man wohl noch ein bisschen warten.


----------



## der-gute (3. Oktober 2012)

Fahrfehler?

Wat?


----------



## zingel (3. Oktober 2012)

hehe, dachte schon, dass das manche als normal anschauen, aber ich bin halt nicht so ein 
Extremer, bei mir fliegt höchstens mal ein Stein rauf und beschädigt die Lackierung. Fette 
Aufsetzer auf Felsbrocken, die man ja schon von weitem sieht, werte ich für mich als 
Fehleinschätzung der Situation und somit als Fahrfehler.


----------



## der-gute (3. Oktober 2012)

Ok, wir sprechen über verschiedene Welten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (3. Oktober 2012)

ja bei mir hört die Grenze bei Freeriderennen wie SBM Freeride oder Megavalanche auf. 
Das Grobe DH-Zeugs überlass ich euch. Hab mir das AM (Fanes) bestellt. Müsste reichen.


----------



## deko358 (6. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe das beschriebene Problem bisher 1x gehabt und meine Getriebenummer ist auch in der Liste.
Werde aber erst einmal weiterfahren und sehen, ob das Problem öfter auftritt. Ich musste so lange auf das Bike warten, jetzt wird erst einmal gefahren. Der erste Test in Südtirol war super!
Getriebe schaltet zuverlässig und weich, bin sehr zufrieden.
Gruß Gerhard


----------



## 30juergen58 (18. November 2012)

Hallo ,
sind eure Getriebe alle dicht ?

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Spletti (18. November 2012)

was ist mit deinem? nicht dicht an den seiten?


----------



## Dutshlander (18. November 2012)

OssiOskar schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> sind eure Getriebe alle dicht ?
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen


ja


----------



## M8184 (18. November 2012)

dutshlander schrieb:


> ja



+1


----------



## Norka (8. Dezember 2012)

freddy_walker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> folgende Info habe ich in einem andereen Thread gefunden:



Hallo, wo kann ich die Seriennummer finden. Ich habe mit dem Rad keine Dokumentation von Pinion erhalten und auf dem Gehäuse ist nichts zu finden.


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Dezember 2012)

Norka schrieb:


> Hallo, wo kann ich die Seriennummer finden. Ich habe mit dem Rad keine Dokumentation von Pinion erhalten und auf dem Gehäuse ist nichts zu finden.


Na dan schau mal richtig hin, ein Seriennummer des Piniongetriebes steht auf dem Linken seitendeckel neben den QR-Code


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal ein orientierungshilfe


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Dezember 2012)

Norka schrieb:


> Ich habe mit dem Rad keine Dokumentation von Pinion erhalten


Das ist sehr schlecht , was ist es denn fürn Rad? Normale weise gibts´n Doku dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (9. Dezember 2012)

Habe vorhin gesehen das mein Getriebe etwas Ölig war.

Hoffe mal das war nur etwas überschüssiges Öl was da rausgekommen ist.


----------



## Helius-FR (13. Dezember 2012)

... Zumindest im Stand und bei Gleichbleibenden Temperaturen bleibt das Öl im Getriebe.
Macht ja Hoffnung das doch nix weiter is.


----------



## Dutshlander (13. Dezember 2012)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> ... Zumindest im Stand und bei Gleichbleibenden Temperaturen bleibt das Öl im Getriebe.
> Macht ja Hoffnung das doch nix weiter is.


Zur Not mal bei Pinion nachfragen ob das normal ist.


----------



## Helius-FR (13. Dezember 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Zur Not mal bei Pinion nachfragen ob das normal ist.



Schon geschehen.
Pinion sagte das es eventuell Öl von der Montage is das beim ersten Benutzen seinen Weg sucht oder das es an großen Temperatur Schwankungen liegen kann...

Weiter Beobachten...


----------



## Dutshlander (13. Dezember 2012)

nun tuhe er das


----------



## Joopie (15. Dezember 2012)

Auch die Dichtungen unterliegen ein gewisse "einlauf" Zeit. Beobachten und wenn es nicht weniger wird, nochmals beim Philip & co nachfragen.
Gruß Joopie


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Dezember 2012)

Wie bekomme ich den den Ring mit der Schaltanzeige Ab.
Möchte den schwarzen gegen einen Roten Tauschen...

Kettenblatt Wechsel war eben schon ein Kraftakt. 

Erst hat sich die Mutter von der Kurbel nur mit Gewallt lösen lassen und dann hat sich die die Befestigung vom Kettenblatt auch noch gewehrt.


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Dezember 2012)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich den den Ring mit der Schaltanzeige Ab.
> Möchte den schwarzen gegen einen Roten Tauschen...


na dan schau dochmal auf der HP oder Handbuch vom Pinion, da stehts doch


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Dezember 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> na dan schau dochmal auf der HP oder Handbuch vom Pinion, da stehts doch



Da steht wie die Züge und der Griff Montiert werden.... Nix davon ein ich den Ring Wechseln kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (20. Dezember 2012)

siehe mal seite 11 und seite 13 nr.2 vom handbuch, oder welchen "Ring" meinst du?


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Dezember 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> siehe mal seite 11 und seite 13 nr.2 vom handbuch, oder welchen "Ring" meinst du?



Den Ring auf den die Gang Anzeige Gelasert is.


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Dezember 2012)

den gibts in andere farbe zu bestellen ???


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Dezember 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> den gibts in andere farbe zu bestellen ???



Ja. Finde nur grad den Link nich mehr.
Einfach Anfragen bei Pinion...


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Dezember 2012)

P5500 (Schwarz eloxiert / Black anodized)
P5501 (Silber eloxiert / Silver anodized)
P5502 (Blau eloxiert / Blue anodized)
nix Rot??


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Dezember 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> P5500 (Schwarz eloxiert / Black anodized)
> P5501 (Silber eloxiert / Silver anodized)
> P5502 (Blau eloxiert / Blue anodized)
> nix Rot??



Doch doch... Sonderfarbe... ein paar Euro teurer aber ganz normal zu Bestellen...

Aber wie gesagt. Finde den Link grad nich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (20. Dezember 2012)

http://www.pinion.eu/PDF/pinion-product-catalogue-web.pdf
seite 4 
Denke mal einfach Drehgriff Griffstück GRIP P5951 demontieren und Ring abziehen.


----------



## Helius-FR (20. Dezember 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> http://www.pinion.eu/PDF/pinion-product-catalogue-web.pdf
> seite 4
> Denke mal einfach Drehgriff Griffstück GRIP P5951 demontieren und Ring abziehen.



Nur weiß ich nich wie.
Werde mir das wohl Morgen nochmal genauer Anschauen...


----------



## hoschi2007 (21. Dezember 2012)

@Helius-FR: welche Kettenblätter vo/hi fährst du denn jetzt? 
War dir die standardmäßige Übersetzung auch zu lang?


----------



## Helius-FR (21. Dezember 2012)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> @Helius-FR: welche Kettenblätter vo/hi fährst du denn jetzt?
> War dir die standardmäßige Übersetzung auch zu lang?



Hab die Zähne Zahlen grad nich vor Augen.
Aber hab hinten das Große Ritzel und von das Kleine Kettenblatt. 
Also so kurz wie Möglich.

Bin es so aber noch nich Gefahren....


----------



## Dutshlander (21. Dezember 2012)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> @_Helius-FR_: welche Kettenblätter vo/hi fährst du denn jetzt?
> War dir die standardmäßige Übersetzung auch zu lang?


war mir auch zun lang habe momentan Vorne 30 und Hi 28, ist für mich besser


----------



## liquidnight (22. Dezember 2012)

Wenn die Kettenblätter verschleißen, woher Ersatz ?

Das vordere Kettenblatt, ist das eigentlich ein Standardkettenblatt oder muss man da Pinion-proprietäre Teile kaufen ?


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Dezember 2012)

1) Pinion
2) Pinion


----------



## Joopie (22. Dezember 2012)

alternativ kann man bei Pinion den "Spider Getriebe" 4-Arm Spider aus hochfestem Aluminium (EN-AW 7075)
CNC-gefräst mit 104mm Lochkreisdurchmesser (BCD
104mm), geeignet zur Befestigung bspw. von Gates
Carbon DriveTM Riemenscheiben oder Standart Kettennlätter LK 104mm bestell Nr.P8100 erwerben.


----------



## hoschi2007 (22. Dezember 2012)

> *Zitat von Dutshlander:*
> war mir auch zun lang habe momentan Vorne 30 und Hi 28, ist für mich besser



Ich habe standardmäßig vo=30 und hi=26.
Wo gibt es denn ein 28er zu kaufen?
In der Preisliste und im Katalog von Pinion ist nichts...


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Dezember 2012)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> Ich habe standardmäßig vo=30 und hi=26.
> Wo gibt es denn ein 28er zu kaufen?
> In der Preisliste und im Katalog von Pinion ist nichts...


nirgens, homemade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoschi2007 (22. Dezember 2012)

...einen alten Zahnkranz auseinandergenommen oder etwa Selbstgedreht?
Komm schon, lass mal hören...


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Dezember 2012)

hoschi2007 schrieb:


> ...einen alten Zahnkranz auseinandergenommen oder etwa Selbstgedreht?
> Komm schon, lass mal hören...


kein alten Zahnkran........... wie erwähnt Homemade 
(und ein wenig auf der Arbeit)


----------



## antique (24. Dezember 2012)

In der aktuellen (Print) Ausgabe der Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung gibts im Bereich Technik und Motor einen sehr positiven Bericht über Piniongetriebe die an Tout Terrain Bikes verbaut sind. 

Offenbar wirklich eine Offenbarung und laut Bericht wesentlich angenehmer im Einsatz wie die Rohloffgetriebenabe - ich hoffe bald ein Piniongetrieberadl zur Probe fahren zu dürfen 

Frohe Weihnachten an Alle


----------



## Dutshlander (24. Dezember 2012)

antique schrieb:


> ich hoffe bald ein Piniongetrieberadl zur Probe fahren zu dürfen
> Frohe Weihnachten an Alle


mach es und du wirst staunen
von mir auch Frohe Weihnachten an Alle.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## antique (26. Dezember 2012)

Durfte gestern Abend mit dem Tout Terrain Radl einer Bekannten mal eine Runde drehen: 

WOW ist das ein positiver Unterschied zu den schweren und hecklastigen Rohloff Getrieben 

Ihr Radl ist zwar nur ein kleines Modell für die Reise - aber die Schaltwilligkeit, geringe Geräuschentwicklung (im Vergleich mit Rohloff nahezu lautlos) und die enorme Übersetzungsbreite fasziniert 

Sie hat mir berichtet das sie früher fast nur mit Rohloff gefahren ist: ihr Radl ist ihr einziges Transportmittel für alle Aufgaben. Nachdem sie mehrfach ihr Rohloffgetriebe zum Service einschicken musste, zu letzt sogar eine neue Nabe kaufen sollte - hat ein Bekannter ihr von dem Piniongetriebe erzählt. Sie kommt aus Freiburg und hat dann kurz entschlossen Ende September 2012 sich so ein Radl zugelegt. 
Kurze Eingewöhnungsphase und seitdem will sie keine andere Schaltmöglichkeit an ihrem Radl wissen. 

Sie wohnt weit oben am Berg (Michelsberg), zieht einen Anhänger für ihre Einkäufe oder Sohn mit dem Radl - und hat bis jetzt noch keine negative Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Unterm Strich sei die Anschaffung sogar günstiger wie herkömmliche Kettenschaltungen: minimierter Verschleiss der Kette, braucht als Hinterrad nur eine Singelspeednabe - keine Ritzelpakete und nervige Einstellerei nach ungewolltem Bodenkontakt vom Schaltwerk. 

Am liebsten hätte ich das Radl gleich für ne ausgiebige Tour geliehen - wenn auch die Rahmengröße S für mich deutlich zu klein ist. 
Das ganze Gewese um die Schaltungen: vorbei und vergessen  Guter Schmutzschutz hat das Getriebe obendrein - glaub ich werde mir ein Nicolai Rahmen mit dem Pinion holen und geniessen


----------



## Schoschi (26. Dezember 2012)

So schauts aus
Wünschenswert wäre noch eine Idee womit verhindert wird dass man den Kettenspanner verbigen kann. Der hat nur ne Sollbruchstelle zur Sicherheit. Bei ner Kettenschaltung mit C-Guide konnte wenigstens man mal gegen ne Kante knallen ohne Schäden. Aber Alles kann man halt auch nicht haben...


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Dezember 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> So schauts aus
> Wünschenswert wäre noch eine Idee womit verhindert wird dass man den Kettenspanner verbigen kann. Der hat nur ne Sollbruchstelle zur Sicherheit. Bei ner Kettenschaltung mit C-Guide konnte wenigstens man mal gegen ne Kante knallen ohne Schäden. Aber Alles kann man halt auch nicht haben...


wie? ist das dir schon passiert. Ich kann bis dato nichts ähnliches berrichten, und zuerst setzt doch das kettenblatt auf oder?
Klar ist aber das es immer was zu verbesssern gibt. 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

Ein anständiger Aufgehschutz ist das was dem Pinion noch fehlt. Da hoffe ich mal das es im kommenden Jahr irgend einen guten Einfall dafür gibt 

G.


----------



## Schoschi (26. Dezember 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> wie? ist das dir schon passiert. Ich kann bis dato nichts ähnliches berrichten, und zuerst setzt doch das kettenblatt auf oder?
> Klar ist aber das es immer was zu verbesssern gibt.
> Groetjes D-Lander



Musste meins schon richten... :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antique (26. Dezember 2012)

Und gibts irgendwelche nennenswerte Unzulänglichkeiten beim Einsatz von Pinion Getrieben bei tiefen Aussentemperaturen? Wird das Oel bei minus 10 Grad schwergängiger? 
Oder kann ich nur von einem etwas verzögerten Gangwechsel ausgehen? 

Ich fahre einfach viel mit dem Radl und hab schon öfters im Winter mit eingefrorenen Ketten, mit Schnee zugesetzten Ritzelpaketen und manchmal sogar mit ner gerissenen Kette zu tun gehabt. 

Getriebeoel pflegt recht zähflüssig zu sein, beim Auto dauerts halt ne Weile bis normales Schalten im Winter möglich ist.


----------



## Schoschi (26. Dezember 2012)

In der Anleitung steht glaube ich bis minus zehn Grad. Bei geringen minusgraden ist nix zu spüren. Flutscht immer.


----------



## antique (26. Dezember 2012)

Das klingt sehr gut 

Bin zwar nur knapp 25 Minuten mit dem Radl in der Stadt rumgedüst - inkl. kurzer, knackiger Anstiege, steilen Treppen runter und bischen rumbolzen im Stadtpark/Friedhof - bis jetzt hat mich so ein neuartiges Getriebekonzept selten so schnell begeistert. 

Erklärungen auf der Webseite sind schlüssig, Herstellungskonzept (Teile werden in Deutschland produziert) und die enorme Bandbreite der Gänge ist wunderbar. 

Werde jetzt mal ein wenig meinen Ersatzteilfundus reduzieren und dann kommt baldigst ein piniongetriebenes Nicolai her


----------



## Joopie (26. Dezember 2012)




----------



## M8184 (26. Dezember 2012)

antique schrieb:


> Und gibts irgendwelche nennenswerte Unzulänglichkeiten beim Einsatz von Pinion Getrieben bei tiefen Aussentemperaturen? Wird das Oel bei minus 10 Grad schwergängiger?
> Oder kann ich nur von einem etwas verzögerten Gangwechsel ausgehen?
> 
> Ich fahre einfach viel mit dem Radl und hab schon öfters im Winter mit eingefrorenen Ketten, mit Schnee zugesetzten Ritzelpaketen und manchmal sogar mit ner gerissenen Kette zu tun gehabt.
> ...



Ich war bisher bis -6 unterwegs und hatte keine Probleme


----------



## Dutshlander (27. Dezember 2012)

M8184 schrieb:


> Ich war bisher bis -6 unterwegs und hatte keine Probleme


bei mir ebenfalls, Null Problemo (-4C) kälter war es noch nicht bei uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich muß Leider sagen das mein Getriebe wohl das ein oder andere Problem hat.

Ölen aus der linken Kurbel Achse.
Hin und wieder Lautes Krachen mit kurzem ins Leere Treten.
Und ich glaube es wird auch in allen Gängen immer Lauter ?!?

Es wird wohl in der 2. Jannuar Wochen wenn wieder volles Personal bei Pinion is eingeschickt.


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Dezember 2012)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ich muß Leider sagen das mein Getriebe wohl das ein oder andere Problem hat.
> 
> Ölen aus der linken Kurbel Achse.
> Hin und wieder Lautes Krachen mit kurzem ins Leere Treten.
> ...


ist deine Box den eins der Serie die auf der Liste steht?
(siehe posting #*51*)


----------



## Helius-FR (30. Dezember 2012)

Nein.
Is keines aus der Liste.


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Dezember 2012)

hmm, meins war eins der Liste hatte aber keinerlei Probleme, dennoch habe ich sie eingeschikt wegen Deckeltausch. Was aber bei der Bestellung schon ausgemacht war. Schreibe den Philip an er wird dir schnell Antworten.


----------



## Helius-FR (30. Dezember 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> hmm, meins war eins der Liste hatte aber keinerlei Probleme, dennoch habe ich sie eingeschikt wegen Deckeltausch. Was aber bei der Bestellung schon ausgemacht war. Schreibe den Philip an er wird dir schnell Antworten.



Kontakt zu Pinion läuft Super... Keinen Schimmer wen ich da grad hab.
Das mit dem Ölen wissen sie schon... Soll in der 2. Januar Woche Eingeschickt werden.

Das mit dem Krachen hab ich denen jetzt erst geschrieben,
aber jetzt Arbeitet da wohl keiner.


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Dezember 2012)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> aber jetzt Arbeitet da wohl keiner.


verständlich


----------



## Helius-FR (30. Dezember 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> verständlich



Neee...
So war das nich gemeint. Wollte damit nur sagen das ich auf die Mail wegen dem Krachen noch keine Antwort bekommen habe.

Wie gesagt läuft der Kontakt zu Pinion Perfekt.


----------



## Dutshlander (30. Dezember 2012)

klar doch, hatte ich verstanden.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## wolfi_1 (30. Dezember 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Musste meins schon richten... :-(



Dann hilft nur Kettenspanner am Schaltauge .... oder eben ein Nucleon.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## Joopie (31. Dezember 2012)

wolfi_1 schrieb:


> Dann hilft nur Kettenspanner am Schaltauge .... oder eben ein Nucleon.
> 
> lg
> Wolfgang


 oder ein HTmit Gates


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 30juergen58 (31. Dezember 2012)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ich muß Leider sagen das mein Getriebe wohl das ein oder andere Problem hat.
> 
> Ölen aus der linken Kurbel Achse.
> Hin und wieder Lautes Krachen mit kurzem ins Leere Treten.
> ...



Ich glaube wir 2 sind die einzigen ,die ein ölendes Getriebe haben.
Ein Krachen habe ich auch ab und zu mal, aber das kommt nur vor, wenn ich nicht sauber schalte.
In der 2. oder 3. KW bekomme ich ein neues Getriebe nach 2 erfolglosen Versuchen das Getriebe abzudichten.


----------



## Helius-FR (31. Dezember 2012)

Das Krachen hatte ich auch schon Spontan ohne Schalten Vorher.

Na das sind ja Aussichten. Einmal Einschicken Reicht Hoffentlich.


----------



## 30juergen58 (31. Dezember 2012)

Der Service und die Abwicklung ist perfekt .


----------



## Schoschi (31. Dezember 2012)

Pinion hat den Fehler warum einige Getriebe nicht dichtzukriegen sind. Das Problem wird bald behoben sein. 
Das mit dem gehäuften Knacken ist allerdings schlecht. Ab und an ists normal dass mal ne Klinke überspringt. Hat ich bisher höchstens mal wenn ich net "sauber" geschalten hab....


----------



## Helius-FR (31. Dezember 2012)

Naja... Da hat nix über zu springen!!!
Kann unter Last ja auch ins Auge gehen wenn man kurz ins leere tritt...


----------



## Schoschi (31. Dezember 2012)

Naja, wie bei ner Nabe halt, da knackts schon auch mal wenn man grad lostritt wenn die Klinke grad reinrutschen will quasi.....kommt ja auch eher selten vor


----------



## Helius-FR (31. Dezember 2012)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Naja, wie bei ner Nabe halt, da knackts schon auch mal wenn man grad lostritt wenn die Klinke grad reinrutschen will quasi.....kommt ja auch eher selten vor



Beim Schalten OK
Aber mein Getriebe macht das auch einfach so mal.


----------



## kephren23 (1. Januar 2013)

vielleicht dreck drin, dadurch das es nicht dicht ist?
in son nem alukasten mit zahnrädern kann sich ein bisschen dreck bestimmt brutal anhören.


----------



## Helius-FR (1. Januar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> vielleicht dreck drin, dadurch das es nicht dicht ist?
> in son nem alukasten mit zahnrädern kann sich ein bisschen dreck bestimmt brutal anhören.



Sooo Undicht is nun auch wieder nich das Dreck Rein kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KATZenfreund (29. März 2013)

@zingel: das AM Fanes mit Pinion hast Du wohl noch nicht...oder?
Wir wollen bald zwei bestellen...


----------



## zingel (29. März 2013)

nö noch nicht


----------



## KATZenfreund (29. März 2013)

Wann bestellt?


----------



## franky-biking (1. Juni 2013)

Kumpel hat ein neues Pinion Bike seit Anfang April. Der fährt mal gaaanz leichte Gangart (also nur fitnessorientierte Touren) hat aber wie bisher beschriebene Symptome:

Knacken vor allem bei geringerer Last im 1. und 2. Gang und Leertritte im 6. Gang. Das Getriebe ist vom Hersteller (ist auch nen MiTech) neu bestellt worden und kann doch eigentlich nicht mehr den Serienfehler haben.

Das Getriebe ist derzeit bei Pinion, die können keinen Fehler finden und wollen es jetzt in ein Bike einbauen und in der Praxis testen.
Periphere Ursachen wie Rahmenbefestigung und Schaltfehler sind bereits ausgeschlossen.

Gibt's mittlerweile/weiterhin ähnliche Fälle oder laufen alle Getriebe mittlerweile "rund" (also ohne Knacken und Leertritte)?
Oder einfach Erfahrungsberichte über die ersten tausende km?

Das Rad hat nach den ersten 100km mit den Problemen angefangen.
Werd mal berichten was Pinion gesagt hat wenn das Bike wieder zurück ist und wie es sich weiterhin verhält.

Ich selbst bin auch heiss auf ein Argon 29er mit Pinion. Mit der Rohloff in meinem FR fahr ich mittlerweile seit rund 24000 km ohne Probleme. So würd ichs auch vom Pinion erwarten


----------



## Spletti (1. Juni 2013)

Bei mir läuft alles rund. Einzig musste der Schaltzug neu gelegt ( eher eingefummelt ) werden...


----------



## Helius-FR (1. Juni 2013)

Nach anfänglichen Ölen und Knacken läuft es nun Perfekt.  :thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy S3 LTE mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M8184 (2. Juni 2013)

Bei mir bisher absolut keine Probleme, Gang 7 und 13 sind mittlerweile sogar fast Geräuschlos


----------



## franky-biking (2. Juni 2013)

Kann es möglich sein dass das Getriebe eine Einlaufzeit braucht bis es aufhört zu knacken? Eigentlich nicht, oder? Wenns ein Mahlen wie die Ersten 500 km bei Rohloff wär könnt ich nachvollziehen, aber Knacken?

Da hab ich grad übrigens nen lang überflüssigen Ölwechsel gemacht und leichtestes Achsialspiel festgestellt. Das find ich ok bei der Leistung, vorm Herbst kommen neue Lager rein.


----------



## Holland (3. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Hallo!

Seit dem Wochenende bin ich (endlich) auch Besitzer eines Bikes mit Pinion. Fotos kommen "die Tage".

Die ersten 100km habe ich abgewickelt. Man muss sich schon etwas umgewöhnen mit diesem Antrieb. Besonders das Timing am Berg beim Runterschalten.

Akustisch ist das Getriebe auffälliger, als ich dachte. Dass der 7. und der 13. laut klickern (etwa wie ein Freilauf) war zu erwarten.
Allerdings machen auch der 6. und der 12. Geräusche. Da klingt es mal nach Ventilspiel am Auto, mal nach dem Rattern einer Modelleisenbahn. Im 5. und 10. ist das auch wahrnehmbar, allerdings deutlich leiser. Gelegentlich/selten ist nach dem Schalten in diesen Stufen aber auch kein Geräusch zu vernehmen. Das stellt sich meist nach ein paar Metern von selbst wieder ein.

Beim Runterschalten in den 6. hat es dreimal gekracht, trotz reichlich Tretpause. 

Was mir fehlt, ist ein "ein Ticken" kürzerer Klettergang. Leider gibt das Pinion-Programm nix dafür her.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## GodfredKah (3. Juni 2013)

Holland schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Hallo!
> 
> ...



Dutchlander hat da ein 28er-Ritzel statt 26er hinten drauf ge"bastelt", damit die gesamt Übersetzung etwas runter kommt. > post 565 in der pinion Galerie. Offenbar ist er ganz zufrieden damit!
Die 24/21 ist auch einen "ticken" besser als 30/26, weiß aber nicht, ob das jemand hat.

Godfred


----------



## Dutshlander (3. Juni 2013)

Holland schrieb:


> Seit dem Wochenende bin ich (endlich) auch Besitzer eines Bikes mit Pinion. Fotos kommen "die Tage".


 wilkommen


Holland schrieb:


> Die ersten 100km habe ich abgewickelt. Man muss sich schon etwas umgewöhnen mit diesem Antrieb. Besonders das Timing am Berg beim Runterschalten.


ja da ist ein umdenken gefrag


Holland schrieb:


> Akustisch ist das Getriebe auffälliger, als ich dachte. Dass der 7. und der 13. laut klickern (etwa wie ein Freilauf) war zu erwarten.
> Allerdings machen auch der 6. und der 12. Geräusche. Da klingt es mal nach Ventilspiel am Auto, mal nach dem Rattern einer Modelleisenbahn. Im 5. und 10. ist das auch wahrnehmbar, allerdings deutlich leiser. Gelegentlich/selten ist nach dem Schalten in diesen Stufen aber auch kein Geräusch zu vernehmen. Das stellt sich meist nach ein paar Metern von selbst wieder ein.
> 
> Beim Runterschalten in den 6. hat es dreimal gekracht, trotz reichlich Tretpause.


fahr es erstmal einige zeit ein, einiges legt sich



Holland schrieb:


> Was mir fehlt, ist ein "ein Ticken" kürzerer Klettergang. Leider gibt das Pinion-Programm nix dafür her.
> Gruss
> Holland.


 schau mal in mein album, da ist balsteln angesagt,: fazit es kriecht super den "berg" hoch
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## franky-biking (30. Juni 2013)

franky-biking schrieb:


> Werd mal berichten was Pinion gesagt hat wenn das Bike wieder zurück ist und wie es sich weiterhin verhält.



Also Pinion hat die primäre Schaltwelle erneuert, da war irgendetwas nicht in Ordnung! Was da nicht ok war ist leider nicht rauszubekommen.

Das Getriebe läuft seitdem rund 400 km problemlos. Kein Knacken,keine Leertritte und alles ganz geschmeidig. Hoffentlich bleibt's so. Dann werd ich im Herbst wohl mein Argon 29 mit Pinion bestellen


----------



## frawi56 (13. Juli 2013)

Ich habe seit Ostern diesen Jahres ein Nicolai TB mit Pinien-Getriebe und bin knapp 1000 km damit gefahren. Überwiegend Schotterwege, Waldwege, mehr oder weniger dreckig.

Offensichtlich hatte ich ein Auslaufmodell erwischt. Bei einer Ölmenge von 60 ml sind einige Tropfen bei uns im Hausflur angekommen. Unser Radlhändler hat das Getriebe wieder ausgebaut und an Pinion zurückgeschickt. Das passierte ohne Probleme und sehr zügig. Wurde dann wieder eingebaut und hat dann noch einmal kurz rumgezickt. Die Abdeckung auf der dem Kettenblatt abgewandten Seite hat sich gelockert. Wir haben dann die Kurbel entfernt, mit dem Spezialwerkzeug auf das erforderliche Drehmoment angezogen, die Kurbel wieder draufgesetzt (mit etwas Luft zu der Abdeckung) und seither läuft das super.


----------



## Dutshlander (13. Juli 2013)

frawi56 schrieb:


> Ich habe seit Ostern diesen Jahres ein Nicolai TB mit* Pinien*-Getriebe



 (klugscheiß modus an) heißt PINION
(KSM aus)
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Spletti (13. Juli 2013)

frawi56 schrieb:


> Ich habe seit Ostern diesen Jahres ein Nicolai TB mit Pinien-Getriebe und bin knapp 1000 km damit gefahren. Überwiegend Schotterwege, Waldwege, mehr oder weniger dreckig.
> 
> Offensichtlich hatte ich ein Auslaufmodell erwischt. Bei einer Ölmenge von 60 ml sind einige Tropfen bei uns im Hausflur angekommen. Unser Radlhändler hat das Getriebe wieder ausgebaut und an Pinion zurückgeschickt. Das passierte ohne Probleme und sehr zügig. Wurde dann wieder eingebaut und hat dann noch einmal kurz rumgezickt. Die Abdeckung auf der dem Kettenblatt abgewandten Seite hat sich gelockert. Wir haben dann die Kurbel entfernt, mit dem Spezialwerkzeug auf das erforderliche Drehmoment angezogen, die Kurbel wieder draufgesetzt (mit etwas Luft zu der Abdeckung) und seither läuft das super.



poste doch mal bitte ein foto von deinem TB


----------



## chevioso (12. April 2014)

und seit dem keine Probleme mehr? Cool! =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frawi56 (12. April 2014)

Das Pinion-Getriebe ist super. Die Kettenspanner hat irgendwann mal was abgekriegt. Vielleicht bin ich mal irgendwo aufgesessen. Das Radl hab ich jetzt seit einem Jahr und hab so um 2000 km drauf gefahren. 2 Platten, mal ein Ritzel verbogen. Da war ein Ast im Weg. Sonst nur Kette, Bremsbeläge erneuert. Kettenverschleiss find ich jetzt keinen Unterschied zu herkömmlichen Schaltungen.


----------



## Dutshlander (12. April 2014)

frawi56 schrieb:


> Kettenverschleiss find ich jetzt keinen Unterschied zu herkömmlichen Schaltungen.




Bei mir hält die 2.Kette schon 3000 Km, und ist für noch viele Km gut. _(1. Kette ist bei ca 5000Km gerissen)_
Finde schon das sie länger hält als bei eine Kettenschaltung (_wo sie nach max 1500km verschlissen war)_
Vorteil ist auch noch das es keine Teure Ketten benotigt da kein Schräglauf.


----------



## franky-biking (12. April 2014)

3000km und noch für viele km gut! Wow! Aber du willst sicher nicht dass sie wieder reisst, was? Also lieber was früher wechseln!


----------



## KATZenfreund (12. April 2014)

Also meine Ketten halten ca. 3-5tkm...Pflege vorausgesetzt, kein Salz und eher trocken-Wetter-Fahrer...


----------



## Schoschi (12. April 2014)

Hauptproblem am Pinion sind die die es noch nicht gefahren sind und trotzdem lästern und mir aufm Sack gehen.....


----------



## KATZenfreund (12. April 2014)

Schoschi schrieb:


> Hauptproblem am Pinion sind die die es noch nicht gefahren sind und trotzdem lästern und mir aufm Sack gehen.....


Jeah man!


----------



## luxman33 (7. Juli 2016)

Hallo Pinionfahrer.
habt Ihr bei euren Getriebe auch axiales und vertikales Spiel an der Kurbelwelle ??


----------



## Holland (7. Juli 2016)

luxman33 schrieb:


> Hallo Pinionfahrer.
> habt Ihr bei euren Getriebe auch axiales und vertikales Spiel an der Kurbelwelle ??



Nope.


----------



## liquidnight (7. Juli 2016)

nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daimonion (8. Juli 2016)

... ich auch nicht.

Hast Du mehr Informationen für uns? Bisheriges Einsatzgebiet und Laufleistung, Baujahr, Rahmen, ...


----------



## luxman33 (8. Juli 2016)

3 Wochen alt, ca. 400 km fast nur Waldautobahn gefahren. Ob das schon von Anfang an war, kann ich net sagen. 
Fahrergewicht 105 kg, bis max 110 ist es ja freigegeben


----------



## Jack22001 (14. September 2016)

luxman33 schrieb:


> Hallo Pinionfahrer.
> habt Ihr bei euren Getriebe auch axiales und vertikales Spiel an der Kurbelwelle ??



Nö


----------



## SOX (19. Februar 2017)

Hallo
Ich spüre in den Pedalen ganz leichte Vibrationen vom Getriebe. So ähnlich wie bei einer verbogenen Padalachse. Kommt definitiv über die Kurbel aus dem Getriebe wenn ich einfach im Stehen rollen lasse.

Außerdem hakelt der 4. Gang beim Schalten, da muss ich das Pedal schon komplett entlasten, sonst geht da nichts. Alle anderen Gänge flutschen gut.

Kennt die Probleme sonst noch jemand?

Hab das P1.12 erst seit ein paar Wochen.


Grüße

Sox


----------



## Daimonion (20. Februar 2017)

SOX schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich spüre in den Pedalen ganz leichte Vibrationen vom Getriebe. So ähnlich wie bei einer verbogenen Padalachse. Kommt definitiv über die Kurbel aus dem Getriebe wenn ich einfach im Stehen rollen lasse.
> 
> Außerdem hakelt der 4. Gang beim Schalten, da muss ich das Pedal schon komplett entlasten, sonst geht da nichts. Alle anderen Gänge flutschen gut.
> ...



Verstehe ich das richtig - während Du NICHT-kurbelnd auf den Pedalen stehst und das Fahrrad einfach rollt spürst Du leichte Vibrationen aus dem Getriebe?

Zur Hakel-Thematik: die Gangwechsel 4-5 und 8-9 (bzw. 6-7 und 12-13 bei der P1.18) sind prinzipbedingt etwas hakelig, da bei diesen Gangwechseln beide Teilgetriebe gleichzeitig geschaltet werden. Hier hilft nur ein mehr oder minder leichtes Entlasten der Kurbel; eher leichtes Entlasten genügt beim Runterschalten von 9-8 und 5-4, beim Hochschalten 4-5 und 8-9 muß zumindest meine P1.12 fast vollständig entlastet werden. 

Abgesehen von den o.g. Gangwechseln schaltet das Getriebe auch unter Volllast hoch und immer noch unter erstaunlich hoher Teilllast runter.


P.S.: evtl. ist Dein Anliegen im Allgemeinen pinion-Thread besser aufgehoben als im Nicolai-Unterforum


----------



## SOX (21. Februar 2017)

Hallo
Danke for Deine Antwort.
Ja, Vibrationen ohne treten. Beide Seiten. Merkt man wenn das Pedal unten steht und das Gewicht voll drauf ist.

Werde mich aber in den allgemeinen Punion thread verschieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rad-ab (21. Februar 2017)

SOX schrieb:


> Hallo
> Danke for Deine Antwort.
> Ja, Vibrationen ohne treten. Beide Seiten. Merkt man wenn das Pedal unten steht und das Gewicht voll drauf ist.
> 
> Werde mich aber in den allgemeinen Punion thread verschieben


Dann kann es wohl nicht vom Getriebe kommen.
Würde auf Unwucht bei den Rädern (vermutlich eher Hinterrad, als Vorderrad) tippen.
Haste mal geschaut, ob Du da einen Schlag drin hast?


----------



## SOX (21. Februar 2017)

Hm, Bike ist nagelneu. Werde aber mal die Variante prüfen.
Kann mir die Vibration auch nicht erklären, da im Freilauf sich ja nichts bewegt.


----------



## hoschi2007 (21. Februar 2017)

Wenn sich die Kette nicht dreht, bewegt sich auch im Getriebe nichts.
Also kommt das Vibrieren wo anders her.

Hast du mal geschaut ob die Kette sich wirklich nicht dreht? Wenn doch stimmt etwas mit dem Freilauf in der Nabe nicht.


----------

